# New to me '76 Schwinn Suburban



## Larmo63 (Mar 18, 2011)

I bought a nice blue Suburban at a yard sale today. Wow, what a great bike! Is this the next wave of collectibles?


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 19, 2011)

Many will look and poo poo this. I get it. BUT, it is a great bicycle and it is 35 years old.


----------



## basementchoppers (Mar 19, 2011)

I think they are sleek, and one day may fall into their own.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 22, 2011)

People are starting to appreciate the touring lightweights. Of course there are more around since they made so many different models over many years. I like 'em!


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 22, 2011)

here in NYC on the lower east side there is a shop that is filled with these. his going rate? $400. fifteen years ago you couldn't find them for sale, because everyone was giving them away. nice riding bike! good score! hope you paid a "suburban" yard sale price.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fifty bucks, plus ten for the tires from the seller, brand new gumwalls. I cleaned, lubricated, adjusted, and massaged this thing. It has a 35 year old light set that glows really nice and works perfect. I love it! I had been keeping my eye out lately, (like, when DON'T us old bike freaks NOT look out of the corner of our eye for something cool?) for a really clean varsity, continental, or something similar. I'm glad it doesn't have that stupid mag wheel sprocket. The blue is so vibrant, it definitely hung in somebody's garage for it's whole life. It still has the "Sea Schwinn" sticker on it, which was my bike shop I went to when I was a teenager with permanently grease fingers that was on 17th Street in Costa Mesa, California. It probably was sitting there one day when I went in to buy some tubes or something in 1976. I wouldn't have wanted then!, and I'm surprised how much I like it now. I think I just appreciate that good 'ol Chicago Schwinn quality.Am I getting old? Senior Citizen time? Whooaa....


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 22, 2011)

Inky's schwinn was my LBS when i was a kid in Santee california. of course at the time (1979-80) they thought that my 1955 24"schwinn corvette was a tank an thought i should ditch it and get a new BMX.
anyone out there got an old bike with an Inky's sticker?


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 23, 2011)

I have the exact same bike, it really rides nice I love mine


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 23, 2011)

Closet Suburban riders unite!


----------



## GenuineRides (Mar 23, 2011)

With all the new Euro style "Urban", "Pavement", and "Townie Bikes" making a comeback (just check our the Giant and Trek websites) these Suburban bargains will be stronger in the years to come, for the prices alone.  Why not pay $60 to ride a classic that you can upgrade and personalize for a few more bucks, rather than $600 and up for new.  Who really needs a carbon city bike anyway?  The technology and cost of some of these new rides far exceeds the need when riding around the lake or to the store.  GenuineRides


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 23, 2011)

There is something to the solid electroforged Schwinn frame too. This is anything but a "lightweight" bicycle here of course, but it reminds me more of surfing on a vintage longboard, way more glide.


----------



## mspmcp (Apr 10, 2011)

I bought a Ladies Suburban a couple of years ago - 10 speed - 1976 I think - I love it!  It's bronze in color with chrome fenders that really reflect the sunshine!   - nice to ride and it was in great shape - I gave $175 for it  - looking back I should have offered less - but I really liked it and was having a hard time finding a bike I found comfortable.  Needed tires but little else.


----------

